# 2 bedroom March 22-29 Tampa area



## folkjt (Mar 3, 2014)

Family of four looking to rent a two bedroom unit by the beach.

Tom


----------



## z4willy (Mar 9, 2014)

folkjt said:


> Family of four looking to rent a two bedroom unit by the beach.
> 
> Tom



I have something about 30 minutes outside of Tampa in Mulberry if you are interested. Let me know.


----------

